# Best ever duck hunt!



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

Took these ducks in a field...locationn the X.... Enjoy

















Sweet? or sick?








IMG]http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o302/michaelshutt/IMG_0434.jpg[/IMG]
IMG]http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o302/michaelshutt/IMG_0432.jpg[/IMG]

























7 guys, 35 dead ducks, 29 were Green heads...only pics posted were the best looking...And one decipated duck....as you can see i liked it :beer:


----------



## Milla Tha Killa (Dec 11, 2006)

i think your alittle over what state are you in


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Milla Tha Killa said:


> i think your alittle over what state are you in


I believe he isnt- 7x5=35 in ND or 7x6=42 in MN


----------



## Milla Tha Killa (Dec 11, 2006)

you can only have 4 mallards


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Negative, not sure in MN but the limit in ND is 5 mallards (male) one of which may be a hen


----------



## Milla Tha Killa (Dec 11, 2006)

Minnesota is 4.


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

Milla Tha Killa said:


> i think your alittle over what state are you in


how about you just say "nice hunt" instead of trying to be the forum warden.

btw, nice hunt guys....way to tear'em up.


----------



## stickemdeep (Aug 21, 2007)

i think beastiality might be illegal also.


----------



## Milla Tha Killa (Dec 11, 2006)

sorry if i sound like that but i hate when people go over there limit


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

That one mallard's beak looks like ol' Daffy's after Mr. Fudd whacks him @ 3'.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Milla Tha Killa said:


> sorry if i sound like that but i hate when people go over there limit


Don't be sorry Killa for pointing things out and asking questions and don't let anyone make you feel bad for doing it. I like you don't just jump in with the atta boys especially with all law breakers out there.

I love to post pictures but when they become disrespectful or just stupid you have to wonder why some do these things thinking it makes them look cool amongst their waterfowling peers.


----------



## Milla Tha Killa (Dec 11, 2006)

thanks man, i just hate when people shoot over there limit


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Sioux? Need to get that boy a Bison sweatshirt. :lol:


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

Not knowing if you still think we killed more then our limit...im pretty sure that 7x5=35...29 of which were DRAKES and 3 pintails +3 female mallards...dont know if your the best at math....but isnt 29+6=35?? I'm not trying to be a dick about it....but we DID have 7 guys, and there IS only 35 ducks....actually there is 30...one guy took his share of ducks...

Sorry if you think im being a dick to you or anybody else.


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

Milla Tha Killa said:


> thanks man, i just hate when people shoot over there limit


then go be a LEO. this isn't the place to crit other hunters. why is it so hard to believe. Don't know why you gotta jump to conclusions about a hunt you obviously don't know about besides a picture of their kill.

again nice stack.


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

nice pics, i was wondering if you took any


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

ya true that ...don't like criticizers...but nice ducks, i had the same luck this last weekend , i just wish we woulda had some more guys to go with ustoo. they pretty much have gotten the nice plumage now all they have to do is fatten up for the late season in december


----------



## Milla Tha Killa (Dec 11, 2006)

im only 16, you guys jump on everything. i want to be more envalved with this form and all i get is **** from you people.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Shake her off, nice stack, milla don't worry about it! People including my self type to fast some times for our brains to keep up.

Nice stack, lets get back on topic.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Milla,

Don't sweat the small stuff brother. Just sit back and read and learn. Only type if your 100% that what you are typing is true. There are some people you will never win with. That is part of life and honestly just accept it and move on. Don't fall in the trap. There is more to waterfowling then big stacks of dead birds and putting them between ones legs like your getting your grove on with it. Some get this, some don't, some never will. This place is not the roughest forum on the web but you still need to have thick skin and realize that typing has no emotion therefore it is hard to interpret how people are expressing themselves. By reading shiawassee_kid's replies I would gather that I could put a picture of myself standing on 100 honkers it would be totally rocking cool to him. He would not care if I shot them all myself infact it probably would never cross his mind. He would be mesmorized by the stack. However real sportsman, real conservationalist (SP), and in simply english people that give a flying pluck would at least in their head question if I had enough guys with me to kill that many birds and also if that meat is going to get utilized. Just my 2 cents.

Now to your original post I may have just asked what state they were in before throwing the a little over comment in. Like I said this place is not so bad and you will learn a lot.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Great reply Leo

Mila that is some pretty solid advise. Enjoy the site.

Thanks Leo!!

Bob


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

Leo Porcello said:


> By reading shiawassee_kid's replies I would gather that I could put a picture of myself standing on 100 honkers it would be totally rocking cool to him. He would not care if I shot them all myself infact it probably would never cross his mind. He would be mesmorized by the stack.


couldn't be more wrong my friend. I simply stated that hating on people needs to stop....but then you go ahead and hate on me. great advice to the young one, maybe you should listen to yourself.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

How is the kid hating? He asked a simple question. Factor in his age and that would explain the way he asked his question. Your the one that popped out of the closet with the double barrel blasting away. Who are you to tell a kid what he should have and should not have posted when it did not cross any lines. Last time I checked we are still in a free country.

So if I profiled you wrong I apologize (don't fall over stoeger and taddy).


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

Leo Porcello said:


> How is the kid hating? He asked a simple question. Factor in his age and that would explain the way he asked his question. Your the one that popped out of the closet with the double barrel blasting away. Who are you to tell a kid what he should have and should not have posted when it did not cross any lines. Last time I checked we are still in a free country.
> 
> So if I profiled you wrong I apologize (don't fall over stoeger and taddy).


excuse me for NOT assuming he was 16. bottom line is, there is no reason to rip on someone for posting pictures of a great hunt. want to contribute to the site, might i suggest being constructive, not critical.

I suppose it might be a good idea for milla to fill out his profile.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well I guess I must have more insight then most. It is was obvious to me the way he types that he was a kid. Honestly though I thought he was younger like 12.

If you can't see that you were being critical than you need to open your eyes. Your awful quick with the suggestions on what people should and should not post. That is pretty ballsy considering you don't appear to be a mod and your not a supporting member. Just because someone posts a pile of birds and heads blown off does not mean everyone has to do the azz slapping posts. It is alright to question where they were hunting and for people to be concerned that someone is breaking the law. Heres a newsflash for you. People in the past have posted pictures of illegal hunts so it would not be the first and it probably won't be the last. Just because you don't like someone asking questions it does not make it wrong.

MSHUTT,

Sorry your thread got hijacked. Factor in where Milla is from and his age you might understand why he jumped to conclusions.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

The picture of the ducks bill, you can thank me for that one, haha. Was about a 10 foot shot on him with #2's, lol. And you guys thought I scared all the ducks off after I shot him. lol.


----------



## drakeslayer10 (Jan 21, 2006)

representing Special Waterfowl Assassination Team right there!


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

I thought they were very good photos of those young lads from ND with the webfeet they splashed that day, bravo for you young fellas!

Next time try and pick a spot out in the field where the ducks show up real well without the pickup truck or in your backyard, it makes a better photo when you have a natural setting.

One last note here, it's best to know what your talking about before you get on your soapbox and imply that they are breaking the law!

Again, good work fellas!

Bob Aronsohn


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

Great Pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JonnyVance (Sep 30, 2007)

Hell of a shoot boys... Hopefully I can post some pictures like that after this weekend! Keep it up!


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Getting in on a field shoot like that is waaaay up there on my lifetime "to do" list. What a great hunt it must have been!
Burl


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Burly1 said:


> Getting in on a field shoot like that is waaaay up there on my lifetime "to do" list. What a great hunt it must have been!
> Burl


Are you serious? When are you availible?


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

wow, this is amazing, a group post pictures of a great hunt and the thread gets jumped about going over the limit. Holy crap people what ever happend to nice hunt boys way to go! i sense some of you may be a bit jealous?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I know when I saw the pictures I was very jeolous. I instantly thought WATERFOWLING GODS!!! I have never ever been on a hunt like that. I guess I don't have what it takes. When me and my team, posse, group, gang, crue go out we are lucky to cripple 4 or 5 let alone get a full limit. I am still in awe and purple with jeolousy and envy. As soon as I hit submit I am going to unroll my carpet and go back to praying in hopes that I can one day achieve such waterfowling greatness!

 :wink: oke:


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

your lucky i am in a good mood. :******: j/k you know what i am trying to get at. it seems every time someone posts something good only negative comes out of it, and i am guilty og it to.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

This thread has made some valid points from both sides and for the most part has remained civil. If you want to get into a discussion about the ethics aspect of this please do so in the hot topics section.

IMO it is up to us to police our own ranks and make the call when it is required and with a strong documented foundation, there is nothing illegal in this thread. It is just a pictorial example of another great upper mid-west duck hunt.

Thanks for the comments and opinions. Time to move on.


----------

